# Do all stems come out of all pipes?



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Question in the title. Some of my pipes have stems that come out easily. Others, like the Nording freehands and a Peterson St Patrick, have stems that don't budge. Are they not removable? I can't get a pipe cleaner all the way through my full bent St Patricks pipe and the empty draw is a bit tighter than ALL of my Nordings. Don't know if there's something clogged or if Nordings have particularly loose draws (or Peterson's tight)? Either way, I can't remove the stem to see! Or, do all full bents have tighter draws in general? My Nordings are either quarter bent or straight. 

Sorry, lots of questions in one thread. Help!


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

A trick with bent pipes is that sometimes the wires twisted to hold the fibers may get in the way through the bend. Try rotating the pipe cleaner a little, and gently push again. Keep rotating and pushing; in every case I've had problems, this has seen the pipe cleaner through to the bowl.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Try putting the pipe in the freezer for a few minutes. When you remove the pipe from the freezer, the stem will probably come out, but _*don't force it*_ at all, you could easily damage the tenon or shank. If it does come out after the freezer trick, then I'd thoroughly clean the tenon and inside the shank with grain alcohol and test fit it again. Don't get any alcohol on the pipe stem itself (as it can dull the shine) or on the outside finish of the pipe. If it's still tight you could use some bee's wax on the tenon. That might help enough to get a smooth fit.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> Try putting the pipe in the freezer for a few minutes. When you remove the pipe from the freezer, the stem will probably come out, but _*don't force it*_ at all, you could easily damage the tenon or shank. If it does come out after the freezer trick, then I'd thoroughly clean the tenon and inside the shank with grain alcohol and test fit it again. Don't get any alcohol on the pipe stem itself (as it can dull the shine) or on the outside finish of the pipe. If it's still tight you could use some bee's wax on the tenon. That might help enough to get a smooth fit.


This is the best answer. Lots of tight stems will come out after being in the freezer.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I would probably say 99% of stems come out especially with Peterson and Nording. Twist the stem when you pull it out and keep rotating it like you are unscrewing it, most of my pipes you cannot pull the stem straight out. If this doesnt work go with the freezer idea and when you do finally get it out grab yourself a pencil and draw all over the tenon with it to cover it with graphite and that makes a wonderful lubricant.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

mmiller said:


> ?..when you do finally get it out grab yourself a pencil and draw all over the tenon with it to cover it with graphite and that makes a wonderful lubricant.


Nice trick!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Nice trick!


Works like a charm :biggrin: the first time you do it, draw on the tenon then put it in the pipe and twist it around, then repeat 2-3 more times or until you think it is good then just redo whenever you feel the need to.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

mmiller said:


> Works like a charm :biggrin: the first time you do it, draw on the tenon then put it in the pipe and twist it around, then repeat 2-3 more times or until you think it is good then just redo whenever you feel the need to.


And I've just been using beeswax like a sucker...


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Nordings do have open draws and Petes do have more restricted draws. +1 on the graphite. When you twist the stem as per mmiller's recommendation, always twist it clockwise. All stems do come out. I would imagine there must be a build up of gunk in the pipes. After you get the stems off, make sure you take them apart and clean them with pipe cleaners after each smoke.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

My only Nording was close to impossible to remove the stem when new. and even now it is very snug. Try the freezer and pencil method. If all else fails, get some 400-600 grit sandpaper and very lightly sand the tenon once you get it out. Also don't try to force the Nording stem 100% of the way in. On mine it seems the problen is the last 1/8".


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks - y'alls advice worked (imagine that!). Funny how what seems so simple in hindsight - turning clockwise - was something I never thought about. And it turns out there WAS a bit of baccy jammed in the St Pat's pipe. Just enjoyed a bowl of Nightcap in it that was a much better experience. Thanks!


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

We live to serve fellow pipers.


----------

